# Do you agree with the ban of pitbulls



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

cant be botherd being called a troll


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

pits will never be totally banned as peole call them things like large staffs and american bulldogs, by doing this they by pass the law


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i`m sorry but i dont really understand what you have written...:blush:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

'Tis a troll!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know about pits being banned, but i think you should be.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Meg, why bother trying to make these threads when you could just use the search function to read through ALL the dozens of threads about the pitbull ban and breed specific legislation if you're really that interested in what people think?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

must be skool holiday time again :whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

wow a whole 48hrs after the schools finished for christmas :whistling2: personally i cant wait for the summer holidays.....:lol2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

meg-rocks step away from the keyboard...if you behave Santa might bring you a life!!


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

FreddiesMum said:


> meg-rocks step away from the keyboard...if you behave Santa might bring you a life!!


 
i just nearly choked on my tea reading that!

but back to topic, no i dont belive they should be banned, i think dogs are how the owner brings them up. if you have a nasty dog, its the owners fault. i might get shot down for sayin that but i think thats true.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

most pit bull owners here in america are idiots!

first class idiots at that!

the ones that usually own them here are the exact ones that shouldn't ever be around a dog...

you want to be a gansta?... you wanna be hard?... you want street cred?

do something else... a pit doesn't make you street...

that's the only problem with pits here in the states... the kind of people that the breed usually attracts...


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

i love pits but its immposible to get 1 in the uk


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

I love them 2.. My mate has 1 and she's lush,I'll have to try and get a pic..


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

The whole "pit bull" law, definition, and even existence is .......BULL.
Forget what you already know and then read below....



A dog can be deemed to be a "type" on a few physical traits and therefore taken immediately from it's owners and after an indeterminate time in kennels will most likely be destroyed.


WHAT?!?!?!? We would be saying..... what bloody madness is this?

The stupidity of trying to ban a breed of dog that isn't recognised as a breed but a type is, breathtaking :bash:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

xPrincessx said:


> but back to topic, no i dont belive they should be banned, i think dogs are how the owner brings them up. if you have a nasty dog, its the owners fault. i might get shot down for sayin that but i think thats true.


You have just about summed it up.  I have been a Staffie owner for many years and tbh get sick of all the bad press they get because of the ignorance of people that know nothing about these dogs. My current Staffie is the most loveable dog you could imagine and why? Because I brought him up that way!! Obviously you will get the odd Staffie/Pitbull/Labrador/German Shepherd etc that has a screw loose but isn't this the same with people?? If a Jack Russell or a Labrador attacks someone it never makes the papers funny old thing but if a Pitbull does/did then it is plastered everywhere.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyToca said:


> I love them 2.. My mate has 1 and she's lush,I'll have to try and get a pic..


I'd love to see a picture. :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

HABU said:


> image


Unfortunately it is this usually this type of picture that people see of these dogs and judge the dog by. If you have ever seen Cesar Millan and his Pitbulls it tells a totally different story. In Memoriam: Daddy the Pit Bull | www.cesarsway.com


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emsylove said:


> i love pits but its immposible to get 1 in the uk


That's a lie, 

There is a lot about your just not looking properly.


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> I'd love to see a picture. :2thumb:


I'll see what I can do.. 

I don't think any breed of dog should be banned, just people should be banned from keeping animals..

Like what was said earlier, it's how u bring them up. My dog was wild as when I first had him because his previous owner had not trained him at all.. He could have quite easily killed a child if he was left alone with one but u simply can't do that with dogs or any animal come to think of it.. 
The media jump on dog attacks for some reason, even when it's clearly the owners fault, muppets who think it's cool to have nasty/aggressive dogs.. Yorkies and other small dogs are the worst IMO, don't get me wrong I've seen yorkies with brilliant temperaments but they do seem to have 'short dog syndrome'.

I don't agree with selling pedigrees and some Xs now for high prices when there are pounds full of dogs needing homes, unfortunately they don't get a look in when somebody wants a designer dog..


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

No and it is a shocking law . For a country that labels itself as a nation of animal lovers, yet is more than happy....and actually has it as a law....to kill a dog for how it looks. It sickens me if im honest.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyToca said:


> I'll see what I can do..
> 
> I don't think any breed of dog should be banned, just people should be banned from keeping animals..
> 
> ...


Thanks. You're right about the media. For example they would conveniently miss out the part where a child has been pulling the dog's tail or ears or riding on its back (because the owner thinks it's funny) then the dog turns on the child and it's all the dog's fault!!!! Actually it's the owner's fault!!

When people come to our house they don't need warning about the Staffie, it's our little Jack Russell who is a most soppy adorable dog with us but is scared of strangers, men in particular. Yes he does love people when he gets used to them but he could nip if scared. Like once he was on a lead and a man thought he was cute and went to stroke him with his big gloves on. I told him not to but he quickly leant forward and did it anyway and got a little nip! Served him right as he scared my dog and I did tell him not to.


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

I owned a pitbull in the late 80s. He was bred by Edd Reid the first importer off pitts to the uk. His name was Benson,he was one of the most obediant,athletic,protective dogs i have ever owned. He was a great friend and protector to my young son and was so gentle with my baby sister. As a admirer and lover of these dogs i think they should be banned in the UK. So many of these beautifull dogs are ending up in the wrong hands,its heartbreaking. It is inpossable to police a good owner from a bad one,so imo they shouldnt be excessable to anyone. A pitbull is like a loaded gun,most people carnt handle one.


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Spotted this one in one of the canary islands a few years ago..


----------



## sammy1989 (Feb 2, 2010)

no


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

In short. Judge the deed, not the breed.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Dangerous dogs should not be banned.


Chavs should.

Cheers all.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyToca said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Spotted this one in one of the canary islands a few years ago..


Absolute beauty. :flrt:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

personally no i dont think they should.. i love the breed and it all comes down to the owner! A dog should not be blamed for the owners mistakes! Ive met and played with a pitbull on a few occasions. A friend of mine is pidgeon breeder and he has ALWAYS kept staffys. About a year ago his daughter had a call off some drug dealers who were going to prison...had some pit bulls and they said your dad can buy one off me for 300 or im drowning them because he was going to prison and didnt give a :censor: about the animals. So Ian went and picked up one of the babies which was only 2 weeks old! He then hand reared the female now called miya with his wife and she is the most adorable loving dog you could imagine!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

people get attacked and mauled by dogs here in the states like every 10 minutes... so why is it ALWAYS a pit bull?

pit bull attack - Google News

nearly everyday on the news here... local and national, there are pit bull attacks...

rarely... very rarely is it any other type dog...

always a pit bull... they are banned in many places here...

it's good to be fair... it's not the breed's fault...

but it's always a pit...


but then... yanks are always the owners... it's always a yank i might as well say!:lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

HABU said:


> people get attacked and mauled by dogs here in the states like every 10 minutes... so why is it ALWAYS a pit bull?
> 
> pit bull attack - Google News
> 
> ...


You said it! :lol2:

But if you put in Rotweiller attack http://news.google.com/news/search?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=rotweiller+attack

German Shepherd attack http://news.google.com/news/search?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=german+shepherd+attack

Bull Mastiff attack http://news.google.com/news/search?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=bull+mastiff+attack

Jack Russell attack http://news.google.com/news/search?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=jack+russell+attack This actually reports on Labrador attacks!!!!!

See here: 

http://www.marinij.com/marinnews/ci_16866883

And I could go on. At the end of the day most dogs have the potential to attack and kill! Are they all going to be banned?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

HABU said:


> people get attacked and mauled by dogs here in the states like every 10 minutes... so why is it ALWAYS a pit bull?
> 
> ...rarely... very rarely is it any other type dog...


Which could be just as much down to "The public aren't dog show judges and don't know what they're looking at"....

If it's black and tan and has pointy ears, it's a Doberman.
If it's black and tan and doesn't have pointy ears, it's a Rottweiler.
If it's vaguely wolfy-looking it's a Husky or a Police Dog.
If it's not obviously a Labrador retriever, poodle, dachshund, that dog from The Mask, that dog from Scooby-Doo, that dog from Cats & Dogs ... then it must be a pit bull.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Which could be just as much down to "The public aren't dog show judges and don't know what they're looking at"....
> 
> If it's black and tan and has pointy ears, it's a Doberman.
> If it's black and tan and doesn't have pointy ears, it's a Rottweiler.
> ...


I've seen articles in the press where they are titled for example 'Staffordshire Bull Terrier attacks child' and when I look at the picture of the dog in the article it's not a Staffie at all but a Bull Mastiff or even another breed. This makes me mad! :censor:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Iwantone said:


> You have just about summed it up.  I have been a Staffie owner for many years and tbh get sick of all the bad press they get because of the ignorance of people that know nothing about these dogs. My current Staffie is the most loveable dog you could imagine and why? Because I brought him up that way!! Obviously you will get the odd Staffie/Pitbull/Labrador/German Shepherd etc that has a screw loose but isn't this the same with people?? If a Jack Russell or a Labrador attacks someone it never makes the papers funny old thing but if a Pitbull does/did then it is plastered everywhere.


 
my tyler is 3/4 pit, and tbh hes truely the biggest baby i have ever met, he is brill with my nieces (i never leave him on his own with them) and to sum it up i also have a puppy pom, tyler is massive and ruby my pom is tiny, and you no what they get on brill. 
when hes out in the garden, people come over to say hi and pet him, includin are local PCSO who says 'heres my mate' even the ice cream man, give him free ice cream.
hes truely a great dog, and why, coz he was bought up noing right from wrong. and tbh, ive seen more bite in a cat then him.

people with nasty dogs, should be the ones to blame. not the dog.
these people just cant be bothered bringing the dog up the way it should.
fact.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

xPrincessx said:


> my tyler is 3/4 pit, and tbh hes truely the biggest baby i have ever met, he is brill with my nieces (i never leave him on his own with them) and to sum it up i also have a puppy pom, tyler is massive and ruby my pom is tiny, and you no what they get on brill.
> when hes out in the garden, people come over to say hi and pet him, includin are local PCSO who says 'heres my mate' even the ice cream man, give him free ice cream.
> hes truely a great dog, and why, coz he was bought up noing right from wrong. and tbh, ive seen more bite in a cat then him.
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture? :smile:


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

this is my friends pitbull, she was 5 months in this pic n she's huge now, but a real softy, she's best mates with my staffy, like in the pic there always together 



she comes to my house evry day, but all my neighbours hate her, its cruel cos she's rreally good


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

sasha199112 said:


> this is my friends pitbull, she was 5 months in this pic n she's huge now, but a real softy, she's best mates with my staffy, like in the pic there always together
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs385.ash2/66301_1683573415108_1410793471_31852151_3838267_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> she comes to my house evry day, but all my neighbours hate her, its cruel cos she's rreally good


 oh yeh u can prob tell but she's the black one, ill post a new pic of her tomorrow cos she's changed soo much since this pic lol


----------



## percy3443 (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont Think banning pit bulls is right, 
The dogs have done nothing wrong, It's the people who own the dogs are training them wrong. Its the People's fault, Not the dogs


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

sasha199112 said:


> this is my friends pitbull, she was 5 months in this pic n she's huge now, but a real softy, she's best mates with my staffy, like in the pic there always together
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs385.ash2/66301_1683573415108_1410793471_31852151_3838267_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> she comes to my house evry day, but all my neighbours hate her, its cruel cos she's rreally good


They are both beauties. :flrt: I've just had our Staffie spread across my lap while watching TV. He is such a baby. Oh and the Jack Russell usually sits or lies on top of him. :lol2: Double decker on my lap.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> They are both beauties. :flrt: I've just had our Staffie spread across my lap while watching TV. He is such a baby. Oh and the Jack Russell usually sits or lies on top of him. :lol2: Double decker on my lap.


 thanks, does your staffy lie on his back lettin everythin hang out :lol2:
mine does its really funny, im goin to take a picture next tim he does it, he's such a rudie haha x


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

sasha199112 said:


> thanks, does your staffy lie on his back lettin everythin hang out :lol2:
> mine does its really funny, im goin to take a picture next tim he does it, he's such a rudie haha x


:lol2: Nothing hangs out lol (he's been done) (unless you mean the other bit :blush but he will lie upside down making stupid noises until someone plays with him. Then he goes mental. He also goes round and round on the bed but in hoppy movements and does roly polies whilst flinging the cushions around the room. I've never been able to tell him off as I'm in stitches laughing at him. :blush:

My Staffie is black with white markings. I'll have to get a pic.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

pmsl, this really reminds me of what my dogs do on my couch, my staffy is terrified of my chihuahua's n they chase him every were lol, he dives around like he's gone crazy!!x


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Iwantone said:


> Do you have a picture? :smile:


 

i shall root one out for you!


infact a cute story is, my kitty had kittens yesterday, tyler was found sittin with them, washing them, now when they cry hes straight to em, washin em, he even rolls over on his belly, poor dog must think hes the mum n hes feeding them! :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

sasha199112 said:


> pmsl, this really reminds me of what my dogs do on my couch, my staffy is terrified of my chihuahua's n they chase him every were lol, he dives around like he's gone crazy!!x


Lol, I bet that's funny to see. My Staffy is fearless until my Jack Russell clears his throat (bit like a cough) then he goes off and hides. :lol2: He's just suddenly developed this trait. It's very odd.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

xPrincessx said:


> i shall root one out for you!
> 
> 
> infact a cute story is, my kitty had kittens yesterday, tyler was found sittin with them, washing them, now when they cry hes straight to em, washin em, he even rolls over on his belly, poor dog must think hes the mum n hes feeding them! :lol2:


Pics, pics, pics. :flrt:


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

xPrincessx said:


> i just nearly choked on my tea reading that!
> 
> but back to topic, no i dont belive they should be banned, i think dogs are how the owner brings them up. if you have a nasty dog, its the owners fault. i might get shot down for sayin that but i think thats true.


i agree its people who gives these breeds bad names not the dog themselves if they are brought upright and taught properly they can become very nice dogs. i mean yea some dogs cant be helped and even when they are brought up properly they go off the rails for some reason it happens. nearly every one thinks that rotties are really aggressive and there not there gental giants most of the time.

did u know that techinically if u got a pit bull and lets say breed it with a staffy or watever u could own the 2nd generation and not get in trouble for owning that dog. its the same with most things. if the orginally breed is diluted down with something else it is aloud. that why some peopl own wolve mixes. which i dont think is right at all dont matter wat generation they.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

shadow05 said:


> did u know that techinically if u got a pit bull and lets say breed it with a staffy or watever u could own the 2nd generation and not get in trouble for owning that dog. its the same with most things. if the orginally breed is diluted down with something else it is aloud. that why some peopl own wolve mixes. which i dont think is right at all dont matter wat generation they.


Unfortunately, that's not true - the Dangerous Dog Act doesn't just cover "purebred American Pit Bull Terriers" - it covers "all dogs of pit bull type" - and if someone is frightened by your pure staffie, they can report it as a pit bull type; one HAS been taken away from its owner under the DDA.

Whereas wolfdogs do not fall under the Dangerous Dogs Act, but more specifically the Dangerous Wild Animals act; they're of a different subspecies of _Canis lupus_, rather than just a different cultivar of _Canis lupus familiaris_.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

shadow05 said:


> i agree its people who gives these breeds bad names not the dog themselves if they are brought upright and taught properly they can become very nice dogs. i mean yea some dogs cant be helped and even when they are brought up properly they go off the rails for some reason it happens. nearly every one thinks that rotties are really aggressive and there not there gental giants most of the time.
> 
> did u know that techinically if u got a pit bull and lets say breed it with a staffy or watever u could own the 2nd generation and not get in trouble for owning that dog. its the same with most things. if the orginally breed is diluted down with something else it is aloud. that why some peopl own wolve mixes. which i dont think is right at all dont matter wat generation they.


As Ssthisto stated sadly not true in the eyes of our lovely goverment a "type" is a "type" doesnt matter what generation it is.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

Tds79 said:


> As Ssthisto stated sadly not true in the eyes of our lovely goverment a "type" is a "type" doesnt matter what generation it is.


 thats true, my friend had a bull mastiff x taken off him ecause the police dog unit couldnt tell the differnce!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

My daughter has one..a beautiful blue bitch..the most affectionate dog you could meet, a real softie..unless your a male dog sniffing her behind..then she is nasty..just as well my daughter doesnt want to breed her..shame as I would have one of her pups :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

jnr said:


> My daughter has one..a beautiful blue bitch..the most affectionate dog you could meet, a real softie..unless your a male dog sniffing her behind..then she is nasty..just as well my daughter doesnt want to breed her..shame as I would have one of her pups :2thumb:


I think I'd get nasty if I had some male sniffing my behind too. :lol2:


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Unfortunately, that's not true - the Dangerous Dog Act doesn't just cover "purebred American Pit Bull Terriers" - it covers "all dogs of pit bull type" - and if someone is frightened by your pure staffie, they can report it as a pit bull type; one HAS been taken away from its owner under the DDA.
> 
> Whereas wolfdogs do not fall under the Dangerous Dogs Act, but more specifically the Dangerous Wild Animals act; they're of a different subspecies of _Canis lupus_, rather than just a different cultivar of _Canis lupus familiaris_.


yea but u would have thought that wolf dog cross breeds would be banded too. they are just as dangerous.


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> I think I'd get nasty if I had some male sniffing my behind too. :lol2:


me too its not surprising, my dog who is an labrador crossed with a english springer spaniel she is very good natured such a push over lol so docile that she lays on her back. and we took her out of a walk when she was about 1 year old and hadnt noticed she had come on until a jack russel tryed mounting her, she put her hackles up and beared her teeth and started snapping at him :gasp:, she has sort of a main of hair on the back of her neck and all that went up. the jack russel just ran off moping, she didn't attack him but she told him off god knows how many times. 

the last time she told him off she snapped at him but didnt get him. this is the only time ive ever seen her like that very very very rare for her to be nasty at all. normally shes a right tormenting dog she teases other dogs and then when they want to smell her back end she sits down and refuses to move lol


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

shadow05 said:


> . normally shes a right tormenting dog she teases other dogs and then when they want to smell her back end she sits down and refuses to move lol


:lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

shadow05 said:


> yea but u would have thought that wolf dog cross breeds would be banded too. they are just as dangerous.


any dog can be dangerous. theres a lab on my street thats nastier than any staff/pit/whatever iv ever met, its a psycho. bottom line is that in the wrong hands any dog can be dangerous, regardless of breed reputation. occasionally they may be a dog that would be nasty regardless of the home its in, but the same exceptions can be found in all pet animals.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> any dog can be dangerous. theres a lab on my street thats nastier than any staff/pit/whatever iv ever met, its a psycho. bottom line is that in the wrong hands any dog can be dangerous, regardless of breed reputation. occasionally they may be a dog that would be nasty regardless of the home its in, but the same exceptions can be found in all pet animals.


 lol i agree!! if i got robbed and my staffy had thumbs, he'd unlock th door for the burgulars n make them a brew :lol2:
but my lil lab x is a force to e recconed with lol, not to mention th chihuahuas


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

shadow05 said:


> yea but u would have thought that wolf dog cross breeds would be banded too. they are just as dangerous.


Recent wolf crosses (animals who have a parent or grandparent that is a wolf) do require a licence - a DWAL. With vet inspection, council inspection and all the expense that goes with it.

At the heart of it, though, all dogs are wolves.... _Canis lupus familiaris_.

I *personally* don't agree with the ban - an original APBT is a dog bred to be bombproof around humans (if animal-aggressive...) and they can be very, very faithful family pets. But then you get all of the crossbred and randombred dogs that haven't been bred to be NICE TO PEOPLE AT ALL COSTS .... and then you get the dogs that not only have the strength to do serious damage to kids, but also do not have the inhibition against doing so.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

In usa more Labs attack people than pits, but it doesnt make good press to say labs attack. 
I used to know afew people with pits and have to say they was always around kids etc and to this day they are still amonst the best natured dogs I have come across. 
Oh well start of 2011 is when DDA Repeal goes back to lords so only time will tell, id like to think we cannot carry on killing thousands of innocent dogs based on what they look like, but sadly nothing surprises me with this country anymore. 

On a lighter note MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> :lol2:


lol glad u liked it lol


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

xPrincessx said:


> i just nearly choked on my tea reading that!
> 
> but back to topic, no i dont belive they should be banned, i think dogs are how the owner brings them up. if you have a nasty dog, its the owners fault. i might get shot down for sayin that but i think thats true.


i totally agree with what you have said. my friend has a blue staffy and a BIG pitbull and i have never came across such a big friendly mutt that is very well trained and well mannered... my 1ft high schnauzer would prob be a bigger pest to society


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Personally, I totally disagree on the banning of pitbulls and other 'pit bull type' breeds such as the Staffie. I think in this day of age the media like to glitz everything up, and because of the look and history of these breeds always go for 'SAVAGE PIT BULL MAULS WOMAN' and jaw dropping titles like that, It's always a pit bull, as people have always said. Its funny though, Isn't it- when they describe these vicious killers to savagely attack people, but fail to put across the explanation of the attack. Dogs just don't attack for nothing, I myself would be able to clearly spot the tell tale signs of a dog that is feeling uncomfortable or stressed in the enviroment. 
To be honest, I don't think that whole breeds should be banned. I myself have owned a gorgeous staffy, Floyd. Who was absaloutely amazing, never bitten or shown any signs of agression to any creature or human. And now I'm doing it all over again, with my lovely wee one, Denzl. I really feel strongly about this BSL as I think its outrageous that whole breeds are being generalized and put into these horrible stereotypical catagories. Yes, there may be a few bad staffies around- but what about the owners? Dogs are only what you make of them- they are a mirror image of their owners. If it was me I think the owners should be the ones who face strict penalties for not being able to control and train their dogs properly. People like this shouldn't own dogs. 
I just think the media and the general public get a bit carried away with themselves. As soon as the word staffy or pit bull gets brought up alarm bells start ringing. It could be the most lovable, affectionate and friendly pit bull- but still its life would probably lead to euthanasia. 

Sorry for ranting on, its just so frustrating when these dogs get thrown on the same boat, all because of their stupid owners.

Brooke x


----------

